# Updating lumia 1320 to windows 10



## EmanuelManole (Oct 24, 2016)

I had some recent problems with the battery on the latest cumulative of windows 10 mobile. So I wanted to restart fresh and I downgrad it to windows phone 8.1 . I forgot that now i can't update the phone to windows 10 mobile with windows insider app any more. Can someone give me a tutorial to how to get to windows 10 now ? My phone has an sd card , I read that you can if you have an sd card. Please help..


----------



## shahidkazi (Nov 8, 2016)

EmanuelManole said:


> I had some recent problems with the battery on the latest cumulative of windows 10 mobile. So I wanted to restart fresh and I downgrad it to windows phone 8.1 . I forgot that now i can't update the phone to windows 10 mobile with windows insider app any more. Can someone give me a tutorial to how to get to windows 10 now ? My phone has an sd card , I read that you can if you have an sd card. Please help..

Click to collapse



Hi, were you able to upgrade to Windows 10 Mobile. If not let me know, i will provide the complete walkthrough with all supporting files needed.


----------



## EmanuelManole (Nov 8, 2016)

shahidkazi said:


> Hi, were you able to upgrade to Windows 10 Mobile. If not let me know, i will provide the complete walkthrough with all supporting files needed.

Click to collapse



I have to figure it out, thank you!


----------



## shahidkazi (Nov 8, 2016)

EmanuelManole said:


> I have to figure it out, thank you!

Click to collapse



Sorry a little confused .. did not understand what you meant. I can post the steps if you want. I just upgraded mine today to 14393.321 from WP 8.1


----------



## EmanuelManole (Nov 8, 2016)

shahidkazi said:


> Sorry a little confused .. did not understand what you meant. I can post the steps if you want. I just upgraded mine today to 14393.321 from WP 8.1

Click to collapse



Sorry for my bad english , i had figure it out * . Whit what registry values did you changed?


----------



## shahidkazi (Nov 10, 2016)

EmanuelManole said:


> Sorry for my bad english , i had figure it out * . Whit what registry values did you changed?

Click to collapse



No worries.. I used the following
PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-1089_1087
Phone Operator Name = 000-DE
Phone Model Name = Lumia 735

I found this model to be closest to 1320 in terms of internal hardware specs and the build is far more stable.


----------



## llucas_br (Nov 11, 2016)

*Thanks*



shahidkazi said:


> No worries.. I used the following
> PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-1089_1087
> Phone Operator Name = 000-DE
> Phone Model Name = Lumia 735
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, it worked perfectly!!


----------



## Inarus (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi, can you please write how did you get WP 10 from 8.1? I have L 1320 and I have tried everything, but nothing is working.  I have stucked with CustnomWPSystem, because no MixRadio app after hard reset of flash 8.1 ROM,  replaceing Extras + info app with vcREG or customPDF was unsuccessful, replaceing Preview for Developers app was successful, but replaced apps doesnt work....

Can you please write down how you did it?


----------



## llucas_br (Nov 14, 2016)

Inarus said:


> Hi, can you please write how did you get WP 10 from 8.1? I have L 1320 and I have tried everything, but nothing is working.  I have stucked with CustnomWPSystem, because no MixRadio app after hard reset of flash 8.1 ROM,  replaceing Extras + info app with vcREG or customPDF was unsuccessful, replaceing Preview for Developers app was successful, but replaced apps doesnt work....
> 
> Can you please write down how you did it?

Click to collapse



I update often with insider windows to build (not Redstone) and then I unlock.
I then apply these settings to get the Redstone build.
You can try this >>http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...-interop-unlock-root-wp8-8-1-windows-t3450239
Or to manually unlock creating your own rom >>http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/windows-phone-internals-unlock-t3257483
Sorry I have no time to upload my custom rom
Sorry my bad english.


----------



## shahidkazi (Nov 15, 2016)

Inarus said:


> Hi, can you please write how did you get WP 10 from 8.1? I have L 1320 and I have tried everything, but nothing is working.  I have stucked with CustnomWPSystem, because no MixRadio app after hard reset of flash 8.1 ROM,  replaceing Extras + info app with vcREG or customPDF was unsuccessful, replaceing Preview for Developers app was successful, but replaced apps doesnt work....
> 
> Can you please write down how you did it?

Click to collapse



I did the following:
1. Restored to 8.1 with WDRT (Windows Device Recovery Tool)
2. Disable automatic app updates from Store (to prevent extras+info from updating)
3. Unlocked bootloader using WPInternals
4. Unlocked phone using Developer Phone Registration
5. Deployed custom pfd xap
6. copied mixradio vcgreg bootstrap to sd card root folder (mixradio is available if you recover using WDRT), or else you can stick to extras+info bootstrap
7. Executed CustomPFD to deploy vcreg via the mixradio bootstrap
8. Once vcreg was installed, go to settings do Interop Unlock
9. Change the registry settings to have the phone as Lumia 735 (check my post above)
10. Install Windows Upgrade Advisor and execute it
11. It will detect the phone as 735 and schedule updates
12. Go to updates and install update (The first update will take you to windows 10 build 10586 (TH1).
13. Check for updates again (you will get an update for the Anniversary Update)

Recommended to install the Anniversary Update. It has been by far the most stable version for 1320 (for me atleast).

Let me know if you have any other issues.


----------



## Inarus (Nov 17, 2016)

Thank you very much, but I have not been succesful.

 llucas_br: I tried it many times but it does not work for me.  I am stuck at 9) because i am unable to replace the app. It seems to be installed not on SD card. I tried Insider preview instead and no luck.

shahidkazi: Well, I stucked on 5). Do you really mean custom pfd or it shoudl be customWP? If custopWP I have the same problem as mentioned...

And after WDRT I do not have Mixradio app :/ (iam using this firmware: RM994_3058.50000.1424.0003_RETAIL_eu_hungary_1156_03_445314_prd_signed.ffu)


----------



## shahidkazi (Nov 18, 2016)

I am guessing the file image for the model from hungary does not have mixradio. You may want to look for the extras + info bootstrap. maybe @emanuelMode can post the xap here for you to try bootstrapping with it instead

Adn yes you were right, i meant custom wp system (which is used to apply the bootstrap)

custom pfd is a registry editor which i generally use to edit registry after doing the interop unlock via vcreg. It makes it easier to edit the registry values.

Were you able to unlock boot loader using WP internals?


----------



## llucas_br (Nov 18, 2016)

*Try deploy this xap*



Inarus said:


> Thank you very much, but I have not been succesful.
> 
> llucas_br: I tried it many times but it does not work for me.  I am stuck at 9) because i am unable to replace the app. It seems to be installed not on SD card. I tried Insider preview instead and no luck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Extract, and deploy.
Good luck


----------



## Inarus (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi,

shahidkazi: that did not work....

llucas_br: I was unable to deploy because lack of interpol unlock...

So I downloaded Indian firmware with Mixradio (RM994_3058.50000.1424.0_RETAIL_im_india_906_03_482446_prd_signed), flashed and it all work  Now I am updating 8.1 to be able to update to 10  

Thank you very much


----------



## shahidkazi (Nov 21, 2016)

Inarus said:


> Hi,
> 
> shahidkazi: that did not work....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great. Enjoy 

Additional Tip: 
After upgrading to Windows 10, the phone will still remain as Lumia 735 or any other model that you spoof it to with the registry hack. Keep it the same to get future updates.

In case you have to reset your phone for some reason, it will go back to being Lumia 1320, in that case, simple deploy VCReg 1.5 for Windows 10 using app deploy, interop unlock and change it back to Lumia 735.

I may be wrong or just superstitious but keeping it as Lumia 735 and not 1320, the freezing issue is less frequent.


----------



## Arshen (Nov 25, 2016)

shahidkazi said:


> I did the following:
> 1. Restored to 8.1 with WDRT (Windows Device Recovery Tool)
> 2. Disable automatic app updates from Store (to prevent extras+info from updating)
> 3. Unlocked bootloader using WPInternals
> ...

Click to collapse



please take a video
please


----------



## shahidkazi (Nov 25, 2016)

Arshen said:


> please take a video
> please

Click to collapse



Video would be a little difficult with a lot of kids at home (they wouldnt let me even breathe in peace  ), but i will try and get you a guide with screenshots and relevant files, so you can use it to get to Windows 10 Mobile


----------



## Arshen (Nov 25, 2016)

shahidkazi said:


> Video would be a little difficult with a lot of kids at home (they wouldnt let me even breathe in peace  ), but i will try and get you a guide with screenshots and relevant files, so you can use it to get to Windows 10 Mobile

Click to collapse



i change regedit to 735
install windows upgrade
windows upgrade messaged "Ready to upgrade, Go to Phone update..."
but when go to Phone update in setting, and check for update messaged "your phone is up to date"!!!!
next install insider and get build, but messaged "A connection eeror orevented us from downloading program for you. Please check the date/time of your device and it's network connection and try again."
why? (
help me


----------



## shahidkazi (Nov 25, 2016)

Arshen said:


> i change regedit to 735
> install windows upgrade
> windows upgrade messaged "Ready to upgrade, Go to Phone update..."
> but when go to Phone update in setting, and check for update messaged "your phone is up to date"!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



It could be some registry setting wrong or you may have Extras + Info installed.
I have created a complete step by step walkthrough with screenshots, you can check what you may have missed.
Link - http://shahidkazi.blogspot.in/2016/11/upgrade-lumia-1320-to-windows-10-mobile.html


----------



## JosueChavezRock (Dec 15, 2016)

*TH2 Lumia 1320*



shahidkazi said:


> Great. Enjoy
> 
> Additional Tip:
> After upgrading to Windows 10, the phone will still remain as Lumia 735 or any other model that you spoof it to with the registry hack. Keep it the same to get future updates.
> ...

Click to collapse



If I get W10 TH2 on my Lumia 1320, and reset the phone, did it automatically changes the register to show it is a 1320 again? And only receive the last TH2 to the Lumia 1320? Sorry 4 my english  Thank you


----------



## mohammed_Moid (May 29, 2017)

Can you please provide video tutorial for these steps 
It's complicated for me


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (May 30, 2017)

mohammed_Moid said:


> Can you please provide video tutorial for these steps
> It's complicated for me

Click to collapse



Try following these steps, I've tried to make it straightforward  - https://forums.windowscentral.com/w...test-10586-xxx-14393-xxx-15063-xxx-build.html


----------



## Charliechapchap (Nov 10, 2017)

*My Nokia Lumia 1320 8.1 OS version can't update to windows 10*



shahidkazi said:


> Hi, were you able to upgrade to Windows 10 Mobile. If not let me know, i will provide the complete walkthrough with all supporting files needed.

Click to collapse




Sir can you help me the real walkthrough to make my nokia lumia 1320 update to windows 10


----------



## heleenium (Mar 15, 2018)

Charliechapchap said:


> Sir can you help me the real walkthrough to make my nokia lumia 1320 update to windows 10

Click to collapse



Real complicated at first forreal... i`ve pricked one speacement 1320. now i get new one and wonder if it has got any easyer. So is it or is it still complicated as before? radio SD card ect ect. omg. i mean write if you know any better cencearly. Daniel. (eastern EU)


----------



## onen mark (Jun 10, 2019)

my nokia lumia 1320 waqs blocked from updating to windos 10, how can i upgrade


----------



## mastercoin (Dec 3, 2019)

@onen mark:

Try this link for updating, in general, most Lumia phones (NOT OFFICIALLY ALLY supported for Windows 10 mobile) to Windows 10 mobile:

https://forums.windowscentral.com/w...0586-xxx-14393-xxx-15063-xxx-build-print.html


----------



## amirunnahin (Jun 1, 2021)

I can help you.
You can update your Lumia 1320 to windows 10


EmanuelManole said:


> I had some recent problems with the battery on the latest cumulative of windows 10 mobile. So I wanted to restart fresh and I downgrad it to windows phone 8.1 . I forgot that now i can't update the phone to windows 10 mobile with windows insider app any more. Can someone give me a tutorial to how to get to windows 10 now ? My phone has an sd card , I read that you can if you have an sd card. Please help..

Click to collapse


----------



## amirunnahin (Jun 1, 2021)

onen mark said:


> my nokia lumia 1320 waqs blocked from updating to windos 10, how can i upgrade

Click to collapse



I can help you to upgrade


----------



## amirunnahin (Jun 1, 2021)

shahidkazi said:


> I did the following:
> 1. Restored to 8.1 with WDRT (Windows Device Recovery Tool)
> 2. Disable automatic app updates from Store (to prevent extras+info from updating)
> 3. Unlocked bootloader using WPInternals
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the simplest way to update any windows 8, 8.1 phone with 1gb ram and 8gb rom to official windows 10 in offline!
If you need to update any unsuported phone with 1gb ram an 8gb rom, start a conversation with me.
I will try to post a thread about this.
Thanks!


----------

